# Air bubbles yeah or nay in planted tank



## raysgirl57 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just starting a planted tank and was told by a friend that air bubbles in a planted tank is not advisable. Is this correct and why?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Air bubbles cause surface turbulence and generally, you don't want too much because it releases CO2 from the water. In some cases, if you are using pressurized CO2, you might want the surface turbulence at night to release CO2 when it isn't needed and to increase O2 levels. So, during the day you probably wouldn't want to introduce air bubbles and during the night, you might.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

If you have enough surface movement, you will not need any air bubbles. If you have plants, you don't need air bubbles. If you are adding C02, then you will not need to add air bubbles, the bubbles lowers your c02 amount. Co2 is needed for plants and it depends on the amount of light you have on the tank.
If you see your fish gasping at the surface, then they don't have enough oxygen or there is to much c02.
Generally, planted tanks don't need any air bubble.
I hope this helps.
Joe


----------



## raysgirl57 (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay so I am not running Co2 YET. Just learning about this. Running a fluval 405 with the output about 1 inch below the surface level so there is not alot of turbulence on the surface and have been running a air curtain.
So take out the air curtain and keep an eye on the fish or keep the air going until I get a C02 system going. I just feel safer with the air curtain going.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

If you are growing plants then you are doing fine with the air wall. I adjust my water out of my filter to make the surface rotate. This movement turns the water enough to let o2 saturate into it. The air curtain you mention won't hurt anything. The bubbles reduce your c02 level so you would have to turn the c02 up more which waist c02. Since you are not adding c02 you are not wasting it. C02 available to the plants is equal to atmospheric c02 levels which is ok for a low tech or low light levels. There are a few plants that will grow well with low light. Most of the plants available need medium to high light. Medium to high lights = adding ferts which also = adding more c02. This is how we combat the algae. The plants can out compete the algae if light, ferts, and c02 are balanced.
Using an air curtain is really up to you but for the most part is not needed.
C02 is not needed either if your light lever is low. You are only limited on you plant selection.

I hope this makes since.
Joe


----------

